# Lufthansa - Power oulets in economy class seats?



## be-em-veh-808 (Apr 29, 2005)

I hope that this is the right place/forum.

For my Euro Delivery tirp, I'm flying Lufthansa (LAX - MUC) on economy class ("back of the bus"   ).

I'm wondering if anyone with experience on Lufthansa can tell me if there are power outlets for PC's in the economy/coach seats. I know for a fact that the biz class seats each has its own power outlet. 

I've heard (unconfimred) that the coach seats may have one outlet per one or two rows of seats. 

Anyone have any idea?

Much thanks in advance!


----------



## BiggieJ (Oct 20, 2005)

be-em-veh-808 said:


> I hope that this is the right place/forum.
> 
> For my Euro Delivery tirp, I'm flying Lufthansa (LAX - MUC) on economy class ("back of the bus"   ).
> 
> ...


nope no power outlets in economy. just got back from ED and i was wonderng the same thing before i left.


----------



## be-em-veh-808 (Apr 29, 2005)

BiggieJ said:


> nope no power outlets in economy. just got back from ED and i was wonderng the same thing before i left.


Well, thank for confirming.

what a bummer


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

Check out http://www.seatguru.com for info on many airlines and their planes


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Yes!! I figured it out on my last trip on the LH flight. There are power outlets in the restroom in the LH economy section. You'll need one of these babies to to get power to your seats










Good luck :angel:


----------



## jorwig (Jan 18, 2006)

Yep....no good. In August I flew Lufthansa for the first time, when I got on the plane I did a quick search and no luck. I am flying Lufthansa in December and I thought about upgrading to business class but for $4500 more than economy, my wife says:thumbdwn:


----------



## Pedal2Floor (Jul 29, 2006)

jorwig said:


> Yep....no good. In August I flew Lufthansa for the first time, when I got on the plane I did a quick search and no luck. I am flying Lufthansa in December and I thought about upgrading to business class but for $4500 more than economy, my wife says:thumbdwn:


Jorwig - depending on how much you are willing to pay for Business Class and if you can be a little flexible at to departure time, I have found tickets here from JFK to Rome for about $1500 for business class -- its free to get a quote so it is worth a try. http://www.planetamex.com/


----------



## acf69 (Oct 2, 2006)

Check this link:

http://matrix.itasoftware.com/cvg/dispatch/prego

It is like a super Travelocity, Expedia and airline website in one. I always use it first, then go to the respective websites and book the trip! :thumbup:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

lilskel said:


> Check out http://www.seatguru.com for info on many airlines and their planes


Looking at that site agrees with what I've seen - power outlets are scattered through out coach, so getting one depends on your seat.


----------



## Pedal2Floor (Jul 29, 2006)

acf69 said:


> Check this link:
> 
> http://matrix.itasoftware.com/cvg/dispatch/prego
> 
> It is like a super Travelocity, Expedia and airline website in one. I always use it first, then go to the respective websites and book the trip! :thumbup:


That is a very nice site. I don't know that I would have found something to much cheaper but it definately gives me better comparison info and combo's I would have otherwise missed - very nice find.


----------



## jorwig (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks for the link....but the dates I am traveling Dec 17-21 the rates are through the roof. I was lucky to find a reasonable rate from a airline consolidator.


----------

